# Pigeon Flies



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I have just killed this fly full of blood which was flying against the window inside my house I supect is a pigeon fly because that explains that my pigeons are many times awaked during the night been very busy with their feathers.

Just one of the pigeons have been dewormed for internal and external worms with ivermectine the other one not yet. They both gave negative in a test for worms last time. but sometimes they just react as if they are getting crazy of the itching during the day.

Could they have flies?

I already looked for it in one of them but he gets so stressed of been handled, that I prefer to find a good preferably natural spray to treat them both for flies.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Haven't had that problem myself, but did you read this other thread?

I'm not sure if this will help get rid of pigeon flies too, but I personally use Frontline spray which is labeled for dogs and cats, but it's very effective and safe for birds too. All you need is one spray at the back of the neck. Spread out the feathers so the spray will actually get to the skin. Or spray it on your finger then rub the pigeon on the back of the neck, again on the skin, not just the feathers.

I heard another vet recommends "a short spray under each wing", but I think it's safer to spray it where the bird can't reach to preen. 

Although I heard some people who didn't know how to do this with birds sprayed a lot of it all over their pigeon, he was OK even after that.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, pigeon flies are full of blood, cannot fly too well, have flatter bodies than regular flies and are very hard to squash. They can also transmit blood parasites which is why (other than for the bird's comfort, of course) you should get rid of them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't tell from that picture, if the deceased is pigeon fly or not. Looks a little big to me to be a pigeon fly.
Another possibility is that the pigeon has mites or is molting. My pigeons are going through a molt right now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ETphonehome said:


> I have just killed this fly full of blood which was flying against the window inside my house I supect is a pigeon fly because that explains that my pigeons are many times awaked during the night been very busy with their feathers.
> 
> Just one of the pigeons have been dewormed for internal and external worms with ivermectine the other one not yet. They both gave negative in a test for worms last time. but sometimes they just react as if they are getting crazy of the itching during the day.
> 
> ...


I use 

Any avian product that kills mites should work. I can not tell if that smushed bug is a pigeon fly or not..why don't you google image "pigeon fly" and compair what you have seen there.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello this looks very much like a pigeon fly to me.Pigeon flies are as big as a small house fly and when a pigeon is sick and unable to preen, sometimes you can take up to ten pigeon flies off a sick feral pigeon. They hide under the wings and you do not always realise they are there.On healthy pigeons I usually only find one. In the winter they seem to be free of these parasites.

I use Johnsons Lice and mite spray and spray under the wings. Sometimes the pigeon flies take several days to drop off dead. Often they fly off the pigeon and settle somewhere in your house (I always inspect my walls which are white so I can see them) and then fly back on to another pigeon (if you have others). At first I thought they were small house flies but they fly slowly and are flat. Also when you squash one they are full of blood.

Pigeon flies will also bite humans and other small pets. However they will not live on your person.It's best to check any fly which you see in your house as it could be a pigeon fly.I use a fly spray when they are off the pigeon and make sure the fly is dead and binned as they make the pigeons unwell.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oooo, i hate those flies!!!!
i use pyrethrin spray
thought you all my get a kick out of my fellow rehabbers story about those icky things
http://suziegilbert.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/the-horror-of-hippoboscids/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doesn't sound like a pigeon fly. Is it really flat (when it was alive, not now haha)? I've only had to deal with a couple of them but the ones I have had were extremely hard to catch. Very quick and when I did get it off the bird onto my shirt it immediately flew right back to the bird and in hiding again. I don't see a pigeon fly leaving a perfectly good host to try to get outside through a window.

As far as itching, do they stamp their feet? They could have mites. They mostly come out and night and bite the feet, thus you'll hear "tap dancing" when they should be sleeping.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...pigeonflies WILL fly off of their Pigeon sometimes...I have killed (or attempted to kill) quite a few who did jump off their hosts and flew around the house a bit. I say 'attempted' because, indeed, they are like armor and MUCH harder to kill/crush than a typical housefly.

You really have to smash 'em extra-hard.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes they definitely stamp their feet not at night, but during the day very often. They do it mostly when they come out of the nest when they have been sitting on the eggs for ours. I thought they were just excersing they legs!

Are mites to bed seen or are they just microscopical?

I went yesterday to try to buy something and I will do today again, but all I could find are poisonous stuff which are advertised as "save" but at the same time advice you to not spray the head of the bird.

I do not feel quite sure about the safety of such stuff.

Are natural produtcs containing etherish oils and natural ingredients as fast to work as the poisonous ones?

I could buy a poisonous one right now but I am not sure about how really save for the pigeon they are.

If people mention some effective ingredients I can try to find something in the shops in my neighborhood.

Fortunatelly I have many excelent pet shops in the city


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I rehab wild birds and have used bird mite n lice spray (pyrethrum) hundreds of times, 
Even on the tiniest baby nearly naked songbird with no ill effects
As long as you don't over treat they be fine, treat once then again in 10 days
I usually put it on gauze and wipe them down rather than spray
You don't want to get it in thier eyes 
You may want to spray around the loft with the natural stuff, just make sure the scents are not strong 
I think external parasites are much more dangerouse than a insectaside
Especially if you have babies, they spread disease and can make them anemic aside from driving them crazy and bringing thier immune system down because they can't rest 
Whatever you decide to use just make sure it is intended for birds and not mammals
The mammal sprays are to strong for birds and can cause neurological problems


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

was this thing even a pigeon fly?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pyrethrin and permethrin are both sprays/powders which eradicate Pigeon lice.

pyrethrin is the more 'chemically' of the two...either work as long as you cover the eyes, mouth, and cere.

I usually use a flea powder with permethrin...very easy to dust, you gently rub it into the feathers and then they'll shake... and I have never seen any adverse effects.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

At the end I choose an spray containing Pyrethrine 0,375% Piperonylbutoxide 1.5%.

My personal experience with natural products is not that good, they really work but only in the long term and I want my pigeons free of flies and alike ASAP.

I visited today an incredible gigantic shop for all kind of pets today, I put my eyes on a little cozy house for Dulce my little hen, I will be posting the pictures if I buy it tomorrow.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ETphonehome said:


> Yes they definitely stamp their feet not at night, but during the day very often. They do it mostly when they come out of the nest when they have been sitting on the eggs for ours. I thought they were just excersing they legs!
> 
> Are mites to bed seen or are they just microscopical?
> 
> ...


It does sound like mites then. I know red mites like to hide out in the nests and get on the babies and brooding parents.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I got also ivermectine 0 12% in drupels to aply in the skin of the pigeon, but not sure if using both the spray and ivermectine together would be too much.

Maybe i will use the spray first, and if symptoms persist ivermectine.

A tip for people using poisonous sprays on pigeons, never forget to spray at least 50cm distance from the pigeons, protect the head and the feets of the pigeon with a towel, do it in a good ventilated room where the pigeons do not stay and then bring the pigeons back to their lofts or room. ventilate the place after doing this.

Do it preferably in the noon because at night are the mites more active and never do it the same day the pigeon have had a bath, do not let them bath either after a couple of days after using this kind of products.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the permethrin powder. Easy to use, and it works for up to 2 weeks, unless they bathe, of course. 

Anyway, I would just use one or the other. Either one should work. Using both would be a bit over kill I think.


----------

